# Show us your home port!



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

I would like to see pictures of the areas that you call home! Where do you keep your boat? What is it like where you go daysailing? Where are your favorite places to go that are close to home, that you can head to for a overnighter or a weekend?

This is our home port, Deep Cove BC.










Because we are located on an inlet quite far inland past Vancouver, if we only have a night or two we usually head north, Further up Indian Arm where both our clubs have outstations. They are about 11nm from our dock.










As you might guess by the geography we do spend a lot of time sailing in light winds, and they can be very shifty so you have to pay attention and take advantage of lifts and headers.


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

Only pic I have of the dock...so far ! 
I'll be tied to the floater where the Helsen22 with the yellow sail cover is in the pic. 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/fmdjhkz98pxlcdp/0319dnld%20224.jpg









Trying to show IMG but doesn't seem to want to display IMG, only link!?!?!


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Not one of the nicer days in Milwaukee.  I'm the one closest to the pier.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

It's my home port.... But I get kinda homesick for it. It's been since 2008 that Sea Life has seen it!


----------



## irmedic (Aug 13, 2010)

Silver Harbour Marine Resort on Lake Winnipeg. A natural stream that feeds to the 4th largest freshwater lake in the world.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

*Here's our harbor and home.*

Rockport Maine. Our dinghy dock is a 5 minute walk from home. It's a quiet working harbor.

The best thing about having a boat here, is the wind. Just outside the harbor, you can often pick up the prevailing southwesterly wind and head eastward across Penobscot Bay and beyond.

It's not unusual for us to sail a beam reach all the way through the big bay, threading between and around islands, about 30 nm's, into the Merchant Islands off Deer Isle.

Penobscot Bay gives you vast sailing options and destinations in all wind directions and strengths.

For close to home sailing, we often head for the nearby Fox Islands, Islesboro, to mention just a few, which have a wide range of anchorages and harbors to spend the night in.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Eldean's Ship Yard; Lake Macatawa Michigan connected to L Michigan via Man Made Channel

Finest Marina on the Great Lakes!


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

Chandlers Landing Marina-Lake Ray Hubbard-Rockwall, TX


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

Shilshole Bay Marina, one of the biggest on the west coast, on the western edge of Seattle. Mostly sailboats, tons of them, lots of interesting destinations nearby, good year round sailing, and a 15 minute drive or 35 minute bike ride from my house.









from

__
https://flic.kr/p/8306453636









from www.flickr.com/photos/wiseleyb/2559235986/sizes/o/in/photostream/"









from www.flickr.com/photos/msjenkitch/8400828670/sizes/c/in/photostream









from www.flickr.com/photos/spookythecat/3585672507/sizes/z/in/photostream/

where:
shilshole bird's eye view

alex
p.s: if you use photos that you didn't take please reference the source. It's not cool to borrow other people's photos without attribution.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Synergy lives at a dock behind my home on Martin's Cove off of Mill Creek, just north of Annapolis.

This is a view from my living room looking up the creek:








[/URL][/IMG]

Here is a view looking down the Creek from the Living Room or Kitchen:







[/URL][/IMG]

Synergy in her slip from the top of the stairs:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

I inland sail at Lake Monroe in Bloomington, IN. The photos are all from their website so kudos go to them, it's a 45 minute drive for me and less than 5 minutes from parking to my slip, lots of nice coves to anchor up in for the night.


----------



## boz86 (May 17, 2012)

Here's the Knot Yoars in Solomons MD, just off the Chesapeake Bay in the Patuxent River.


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Carolina Wind Yachting Center in Washington, NC


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

in the moonlight..where i am....


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

The Inland Sea on Lake Champlain. Very quiet and out of the way.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## AirborneSF (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm on the other side of the marina from Boz86. Same view just 180 deg. different.


----------



## Dharmabum (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Here's our harbor and home.*

Hi Tom,
I think I see my boat! ha ha. We are staying in Rhode Island until the fall, then I'll bring the boat to Rockport. I may have mentioned this before, we have a home in Camden right on Mountain Street. 
Dick


----------



## yossarian (Apr 29, 2012)

The wild shores of Lake Champlain.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

The North Shore of Lake Erie, the South Coast of Ontario, a small port on a Great Lake:



























Port Dover, on Long Point Bay, Lake Erie.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Victoria Empress dock from the BC Museum web cam.Thanes topmast is barely visible in northernmost slip.http://royalbcmuseum.bc.ca/web-cam/ Quaint little tourist town in the summer.Good sailing most of the year.


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

Newport Harbor....It's huge compared to some of your home ports....Someone said once that there are more sailboats in Newport Harbor than anywhere else on the west coast. Not sure if thats still true as there are LOTS of powerboats here now, but still, every bit of shoreline in the harbor is a slip, and there are a number of mooring fields and yet there are still no vacancies.


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

my current home port is brough haven on the Humber

home of the Humber Yawl Club


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

My home port is the backyard, unfortunately with the "Spring" that we have had my floaters are not out and the winter stick is still on the mooring.

It won't be long and splash isn't until late May...










I am all the way in...at least my batteries will get topped off (20 minutes out..LOL)










Yup...all the way in...LOL


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

I have two moorings which I call home- both in Ubatuba on the coast of Sao Paulo state, Brazil. I keep my boat in a sheltered bay on a mooring field with taxiboat service to and from the boat (pic 1). This is where my boat stays when we're not aboard. When we're on the boat and in the general area we usually sleep on our other mooring in another tiny cove nearby (pic 2). The mooring is in front of a lovely little beach and the only access to the cove is by boat or hiking trail. It's perfect for overnighting- calm water, great swimming and snorkeling and one can usually buy very inexpensive shrimp, fish or squid from fishing boats anchoring there overnight.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We're in the heart of Vancouver BC, at the False Creek Fishermans' Floats. 5 minutes to sails up once we're off the dock. Great to have a parking space in this area of town, Granville Island minutes away, lots of good walking/sea wall/parks and beaches nearby.










Heading out under the bridge to English Bay









GE view of the marinas, Granville island, False Creek and parts of downtown...


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

don;t have a dock yet.. but working on the boat

home port: Atlantic City


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

Our Home port is Home, from our backyard in Oriental, NC.










We are on a creek looking out to the Neuse River. It is 5 miles wide at this point as it empties into the lower part of Pamlico Sound, behing the Outer Banks.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

San Juan Islands
A lifetimes worth of cruising and exploring within easy reach.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Capt Len said:


> Victoria Empress dock from the BC Museum web cam.Thanes topmast is barely visible in northernmost slip. Royal BC Museum Webcam Quaint little tourist town in the summer.Good sailing most of the year.


The problem is, every time I try to look at the pic it is night time!
Is this where your boat is?


----------



## probwhite (Nov 15, 2012)

Closing on a boat this weekend. She'll be across the way as seen here in beautiful Salem, MA.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Terrace Point Marina on Muskegon Lake, just off the blue waters of Lake Michigan.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Fisherman's cove, West Vancouver. The pic shows Thunderbird marina, West Van yacht club, Fisherman's Cove marina and Race Rock Yacht Services.

A true hurricane hole - even with 80 knot winds outside the entrance, the boats barely move in here.


----------



## peoples1234 (Jul 17, 2010)

SloopJonB said:


> Fisherman's cove, West Vancouver. The pic shows Thunderbird marina, West Van yacht club, Fisherman's Cove marina and Race Rock Yacht Services.
> 
> A true hurricane hole - even with 80 knot winds outside the entrance, the boats barely move in here.


They really pack 'em in there, don't they.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

You got that right - jockeying in & out of a slip is an adventure - I used to walk mine out & hop onboard at the end of the finger.

It's the best harbour in the city though so it's worth it, plus I live 5 minutes away.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

Some folks think my home port--the inner harbor at Mystic--is pretty as a picture, including the painter here, who came all the way from California for this view.


----------



## NCC320 (Dec 23, 2008)

Boat in slip.

View from marina on Broad Creek towards Blounts Bay on Pamlico River. 25 miles to Pamlico Sound. 60 miles from marina across Pamlico Sound to Ocracoke.


----------



## hillenme (Oct 11, 2012)

*Sweet home Chicago*

Monroe harbor


----------



## Irunbird (Aug 10, 2008)

Charleston, SC and the City Marina.


----------



## BluemanSailor (Apr 28, 2009)

Beautiful Swan Creek - eastern shore of the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Haleiwa, Oahu North Shore.


----------



## ccher (Jun 24, 2011)

Cranes Creek, VA. Off Chesapeake 7 Miles south of Potomac's Smith Point


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

ccher said:


> Cranes Creek, VA. Off Chesapeake 7 Miles south of Potomac's Smith Point


That looks like some nice country to sail in.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

Mine is on the pier to the left, almost at the very end. Taken from the deck of the restaurant/bar at the marina.


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Here is where I slip in Marina Del Rey, Ca. It is the West Los Angeles equivalent of Newport, sort of. MDR was converted from a muddy river inlet to an enormous small craft harbor by Howard Hughes in the early 1960's.







The red circle marks where my slip is. That is not my boat. Plenty of nearby parking and amenities.







Here we are approaching my slip. If you look just to the right of my mast, you'll see the SCCYC building, which is a three minute walk from my slip.


----------



## huntermj (Mar 18, 2013)

caberg said:


> The Inland Sea on Lake Champlain. Very quiet and out of the way.


Hey, my boat is in your picture. :laugher
I was docked there the last two years. This will be my first year with a sailboat. See ya around.
Jim


----------



## Boomberries (Apr 4, 2010)

fallard said:


> Some folks think my home port--the inner harbor at Mystic--is pretty as a picture, including the painter here, who came all the way from California for this view.


Beautiful. Mystic is certainly a lovely little place. I was there two years ago and hope to return again for a visit.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Owens Marina, mouth of the Susquehanna River, head of Chesapeake Bay.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&newwindow=1&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=owens+marina+perryville+md&fb=1&gl=us&hq=owens+marina&hnear=0x89c7b894a1de2935:0x45bc01d747fb3dca,Perryville,+MD&cid=0,0,15544029668689674638&sa=X&ei=vmxgUe7MCojq0QGMyIHgBw&ved=0CJIBEPwSMAA

Gary


----------



## boz86 (May 17, 2012)

Here's a view from the top of the mast, just off the Patuxent River a mile or two up from the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

I had four, for several years on each one:

Peniche:










Lagos:










Figueira da Foz:










Nazaré:


----------



## Mormandeus (Jun 25, 2011)

Marina's right behind me. Two other boats in the cove and my house is about 500 yards astern. Not too fancy but close.

Oh... did I mention it is free to moor here..he he.


----------



## Lubrdink (Sep 1, 2011)

Lake Perry, Kansas


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Lubrdink said:


> Lake Perry, Kansas


Never saw a marina with shades

That is not blown away by strong wind?

Regards

Paulo


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

As close as we get to a home port;
Eleven months sailing and a month at our mooring in Honeymoon on Water Island in the VI. A couple of not so fancy bars on the beach and some fine partying on Sunday afternoons.


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

capta said:


> As close as we get to a home port;
> Eleven months sailing and a month at our mooring in Honeymoon on Water Island in the VI. A couple of not so fancy bars on the beach and some fine partying on Sunday afternoons.


If this was a contest you would win...awesome!!!


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

huntermj said:


> Hey, my boat is in your picture. :laugher
> I was docked there the last two years. This will be my first year with a sailboat. See ya around.
> Jim


Small world! We are the boat basically dead center (first one to the left of the rainbow). We love it here.


----------



## AirborneSF (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm the last one on the right of Boz86's photo. Boy does it look small!


----------



## Bigman99 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wye Heritage Marina in Midland Ontario Canada. Largest Marina in Georgian Bay.


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

Marina called...looks like they won't be launching the first of the month as planned....


----------



## KIVALO (Nov 2, 2011)

Owasco Lake...


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

Our mooring at Douglas Harbour, Grand Lake, NB, Canada.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ChuckA (Dec 28, 2008)

A few shots from Barrington, RI on a foggy morning in 2010



















That's Heart of Gold to the left of Barrington Yacht Club


----------

